# جهاز تصوير الثدي ( الماموغراف )



## المسلم84 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يحتوي الملف المرفق على تقرير باللغة العربية عن جهاز تصوير الثدي ال Mammograph
وكذلك هنلك ملف بالانكليزي لمن يرغب بمزيد من المعلومات

إتمنى إن تستفيدوا منها

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## نورصباح المختار (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية, التقرير بسيط وجميل.


----------



## ymmb (20 نوفمبر 2008)

لم استطع فتح الملف !! ماهي المشكلة ، ياريت تعيد لنا تنزيله مرة ثانية
مع الشكر


----------



## tdm (21 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية ع المشاركة


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## المسلم84 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي ymmb
الملف شغال ,بس على فكرة هو مضغوط لازم يكون عندك برنامج فك ضغط مثل Winzip,Winrar وكمان برنامج لقراءة ملفاتpdf مثل Adobe Acrobat Reader

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## غاده 2008 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.*​


----------



## belal-alsharaa (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووورين على الملف


----------



## حسام علوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة 
موضوع جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا متتميز
وبالنسبة ليا اول مرة اعرف انه في جهاز تصوير الثدي شكرا على المعلومات الذهبية


----------



## ليدي لين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لطرحك المميز موضوع اكيد جدا مهم


----------



## عباس اللامي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

1000 شككككككككككككككر:56:


----------



## مقشش (25 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمدالقبالي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك دائما متميز في طرح المواضيع


----------



## فريدسكيكدة (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي على المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## قانعة (27 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع مفيد بالتوفيق انشالله


----------



## uip (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## Zi! (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

معليش اخي عندك كمان زياده


----------



## Zi! (19 يناير 2009)

اسف 
نسيت اقلك شكرا


----------



## المسلم84 (20 يناير 2009)

أخي وهذا رابط لبحث أخر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38125.html


----------



## therarocky (10 مارس 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــرا جزيلا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (12 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرًا
أبوعبدالله


----------



## nash1 (14 مارس 2009)

شكراكثيرا و جزاك الله خير


----------



## sam80er (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم 

ولكن ممكن تبعتلى 
service manaul 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احساس القلم (15 مايو 2009)

الله يوفقك أخي
ساعدتني كتير بهاد الملف لأني كنت محتاجه
الله يفتحها بوجهك


----------



## المتابعة (16 مايو 2009)

الف شكر 
على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد القادر كردي (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذا الشرح 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المصطفى مؤيد (5 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بيك و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المسلم84 (16 ديسمبر 2018)

^^


----------

